# check us out



## zoomed (Nov 10, 2006)

hey,

this is Christian from the band For All Things Beautiful.

would like to invite all members to check out our music and add us if you like what you hear.

www.myspace.com/forallthingsbeautiful

oh and any constructive criticism is more than welcome...

cheers


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I will check that out man. See what's happening


----------

